# Wells-Index 847 mill



## Groundhog (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't know if this is a good deal or not, but thought I'd post it in case. I'm low on funds and headed for back surgery or I would look at it for myself.

On a local 'buy & sell' web site;
"Wells-Index 847 mill with tooling, Digital readout, good used condition."

$3,475.00
best reasonable offer
Great Bend, Kansas


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 27, 2017)

I hope there's more tooling than shown, It appears to be a sound machine. Looks like power X feed and 3 axis DRO.


----------



## Groundhog (Jan 28, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> I hope there's more tooling than shown, It appears to be a sound machine. Looks like power X feed and 3 axis DRO.


I don't have any info other than the ad. It is about an hour and a half from me, but I would drive down & take a look if someone was really interested (not that I really know what to look for).


----------

